

What can you do/make (something real) besides programming? - laki

What skills, what can you do (non-digital, something real and valuable) besides programming?
======
Kliment
I build robots, 3d printers, and other mechanical things. I design, build and
debug electronics. I'm also trying my hand at furniture (built
[http://imgur.com/a/HLbWF](http://imgur.com/a/HLbWF) yesterday). I also cook a
lot.

------
yareally
I play violin. I consider playing it to be valuable to my own piece of mind
and play for others on occasion. I'm sure I'm not the only amateur musician on
HN though.

------
thesmileyone
I help people who are new to computers or non-computer-savvy build their own
PC's from components to save them getting shafted by companies that sell PC's
wholly.

------
jamesjguthrie
I fix and tune cars - I'm in my Honours year of a motorsport engineering
degree. Right now I'm working on dramatically reducing the weight of my
Citroen C5.

------
stevekemp
Repair steam-engines, cut wood into tables, benches, and shelves.

Also, despite many many years of my life spent practicing I can still cut my
head shaving!

------
shire
I'm good at Math. lol Not really good at anything else besides programming.

